# Good amps with NO crossovers ?



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Do they exist and if so, where?
I figure why have all the excess stuff if I'll never use it, right?
My head unit does 4 way active and is already over my head in terms of it's abilities. LOL
Does anyone make simple, clean designed and especially small amplifiers that offer nothing but power without the extras ?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The "excess stuff" is there because the majority of people use it. If the manufacturer removed this excess stuff, then you would have to pay more because this would become a low volume product..


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't mind a low volume product....if the quality is high.
There are so many boutique amp companies around there's no way I can find them all to see what they offer...it's easier to post up here and use the forum as a resource of information.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

What's your budget? 

Milbert, tru, abyss, brax, just to name a few.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never had a budget for my truck. I'm far from rich but when I find what I want I save until I can buy it. Passed 6 figures into this thing a long time ago....quit caring even longer ago. lol

Thanks for the suggestions to look up.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pioneer's Stage 4 amps. filterless and high quality.

PRS-A900

PRS-A900 - Reference-Quality 4-Channel Bridgeable Amplifier with Filter-less Design | Pioneer Electronics USA

I have a couple of these, and they are amazing.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a modded Lnib TRU Billet B4100-S for sale...no xovers, can bypass preamp if wanted, as well as balanced RJ45/Cat5 connections....stage III upgrades with added top of the line LME op-amps

Something you may be looking for?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been looking at them for the last hour...including your sale ad. 
I understand they are a great product...kinda curious as to why so many are for sale on here though ? Are there some issues I haven't read about yet ?
Out of the companies listed in this thread so far Tru is the only one I actually like the looks of. They are absolutely gorgeous.

Trying to figure out the best set of those for 3 way active + sub + the amps all in a single cab truck. lol


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

My sony mobile es 260g and g models

as well as the red xm class

linear power

and audio art as well...I have all of the above for sale

I like what audio art did by allowing you to use or completely bypass the crossover


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Zapco Studio 100, 150... Very good amps with no crossovers. Tiny footprint as well.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like the looks of the Reference line from Zapco....and have always liked them in general. I've read a lot on here about them being repackaged boards from other brands though ?
True or false ?
And while I'm sure some will say yes based on name alone...are they really a step up from what I already have ? If I wasn't looking at some serious space issues with my current amps I wouldn't be thinking about replacing them at all, but since I am the thought of amps with no crossovers came up...the old "straight wire with gain" thing if you will....


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

there's a couple modified ID Q series out there where it's strictly a gain amp.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> there's a couple modified ID Q series out there where it's strictly a gain amp.


Was just going to suggest that. I sold one about a month ago and still have the 3 I'm keeping in my car. Having amps modded to your liking is your best bet. Finding somebody to do what you like is the problem. Matt Roberts would probably be your best bet. He is expensive though but the quality is def there.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Just spent a few minutes reading up on Linear Power's website...looks like they're coming out with brand new stuff this year and I gotta say I love those old school heat sinks. Might be showing my age at 41 but damn they still look good today.


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

You can't go wrong with McIntosh


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

They all have crossover sections...as stated I'm looking specifically into amps without any built in crossovers. I agree though....you probably can't go wrong with them.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Arc SE amps can be modded at the factory to have the xover removed. I think they call it a sweet 16 upgrade


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

Have you looked at Butler? Not sure if you want to go the tube route or not.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I know this is going to sound like a self plug but, no crossovers, dual mono for toooo cheap.

Jax is practically giving his away and Im willing to let mine go for cheap. Look at those guts man

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/119426-two-sony-es-dual-mono-amps.html


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

After exchanging emails with Ray at Linear Power I'm quite positive I'm gonna wait for their new stuff to be released in April or May. The specs he sent me are phenomenal and I love that old school look. 
They're not gonna be cheap...but if what I was told is true they'll be right there with the Tru's, Mosconi's and all the other top tier brands available.

Y'all should take a look at what they have in the works...I'm positive you'll be impressed.


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

Butler Tube Drivers dont have xovers, and are a bit less than some of the other brands mentioned, and are the only ones I will use in my systems. Good balance between quality, sound, and price.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Bringing this back from the dead for a new Jeep build and it's also about time…lol

Who else, other then TRU Technologies and Linear Power, make a 4 channel amp WITHOUT crossovers. 

Compact is good!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

seafish said:


> Bringing this back from the dead for a new Jeep build and it's also about time…lol
> 
> Who else, other then TRU Technologies and Linear Power, make a 4 channel amp WITHOUT crossovers.
> 
> Compact is good!!!


Kenwood KAC-M3004


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Zapco LE


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

chithead said:


> Kenwood KAC-M3004


That has crossovers


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

5 years old thread.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

strohw said:


> That has crossovers


I noticed the same thing!!!

The Brax MX4 sure does look nice, but at $3000 each, it is NOT an option for me…LOL.

I do like the fact that the Linear POwer amps continue to be made right here in the US. And their rep and build techniques are also stellar. Also the have a relatively small footprinet for being Class A/B amps. And less expensive then the Brax.

The TRU Tech amps are also really nice, though can;t find pricing on them yet.

Anyone else have some ideas/knowledge….anything like the Arc Xdi amps, but WITHOUT all the crossovers???


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> 5 years old thread.


And the subject matter is still EXACTLY the same and I am hoping that something NEW has come out in the last 5 years.

I guess I could have started another thread just to have people like you to tell me to search for existing threads, but MY preference is not to, particularly since this one already has some useful and STILL pertinent info.

Of course you can chime in with whatever you feel like, but do you have any helpful ideas to contribute to it, instead of just simple, but obvious and unnecessary statements??


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

seafish said:


> And the subject matter is still EXACTLY the same and I am hoping that something NEW has come out in the last 5 years.
> 
> I guess I could have started another thread just to have people like you to tell me to search for existing threads, but MY preference is not to, particularly since this one already has some useful and STILL pertinent info.
> 
> Of course you can chime in with whatever you feel like, but do you have any helpful ideas to contribute to it, instead of just simple, but obvious and unnecessary statements??


Chill out,I haven't said anything about using search.no need to be hyper ****ing sensitive. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> Chill out,I haven't said anything about using search.no need to be hyper ****ing sensitive.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


hmmmm…well maybe I HAD just drunk a second cup of coffee before replying to your (non) comment, but maybe you had not yet drunk one yourself…lol. 

Anyways, chilling now and DO still want to know about other relatively compact, quality 2 and/or 4 channel amps being built with NO crossovers.

Also open to constructive feedback on any of the ones mentioned already ie--


Brax MX4
BRAX MATRIX MX4


TRU Tech Billet B41-Sv2 
BILLET v2 B41-S â€” TRU Technology


Linear Power LP2150 
Linear Power



And OTHERS???


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

seafish said:


> I noticed the same thing!!!
> 
> The Brax MX4 sure does look nice, but at $3000 each, it is NOT an option for me…LOL.
> 
> ...


The owner of linear power is so full of crap


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

DDfusion said:


> The owner of linear power is so full of crap


Well who needs to chill out now?? JK/lol

Well I certainly wouldn't mind hearing about your personal experinec with the comapny/owner but by pm, just to keep the drama down.

That being said, Linear Power amps are still well built from quality components and conservatively rated, right??


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh yeah they have a conservitave rating. You pay $2 a watt. 

One word- dampening factor. A figure that can't even be measured till single digits. That's he's huge selling point. 

Yes I've heard them. They are amps. They amplify.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

The FPS series focal amps when the crossover is bypassed it directly amplify the signal. They call it direct mode. No extra circuitry just signal to output direct. 

I have the FPS4160 and two FPS2300s on my highs and couldn't be happier with a dexp99 head.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Well the Brax amp costs out at over $3 per watt. 
And if I wanted to I could buy a Sound Ordnance form Crutchfield for less then $.50/watt (though that one HAS crossovers) or other Chinese knockoffs for even less, but I AM looking for a certain quality of build and components which it seems that the LP amps embody even if he is emphasizing one spec over others to try to improve sales, as long as thge amp meets or exceeds its spec ratings, I really don't have a problem with it.

In terms of whether a cheap amp "sounds different" from other more expensive amps, there IS another thread about just that, so I am not going to go there here , but instead just keep searching for info about car amps that are being built with NO internal XO.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> The FPS series focal amps when the crossover is bypassed it directly amplify the signal. They call it direct mode. No extra circuitry just signal to output direct.
> 
> I have the FPS4160 and two FPS2300s on my highs and couldn't be happier with a dexp99 head.


Thanks I'll take a look at those!!

The TRU Tech Steel S4v2 is also built that way and is quite small for an A/B amp, though I am still looking for price info on them.

STEEL v2 S4 — TRU Technology


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

http://www.focal.com/usa/en/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=2865

http://www.focal.com/usa/en/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=2864


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

seafish said:


> Thanks I'll take a look at those!!
> 
> The TRU Tech Steel S4v2 is also built that way and is quite small for an A/B amp, though I am still looking for price info on them.
> 
> STEEL v2 S4 â€” TRU Technology


Oh those are very nice. $$$$$ . 
But daummmmmmmmm


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> Oh those are very nice. $$$$$ .
> But daummmmmmmmm


Where are you seeing a price??


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I know they have already been mentioned but you didn't have them on your list. The Zapco LX line do not have crossovers. The individual specs are at the bottom.

http://zapco.co/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/ZAPCO_Cat_2015_ENG.pdf

I have wondered about the amps with crossover bypass option since there are a lot of amps with crossover bypass switch. Does this make the signal like there is not a crossover in the path, or are there multiple ways to bypass the crossover with some ways being better than others?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

seafish said:


> Where are you seeing a price??



Woofersetc has them..

OB Tru Technology S4 Amp Dual Stereo 4Channel 550W Steel Sound Quality Amplifier | eBay


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

When you say you want build quality. 
Does than mean you want a amp that loses half its value as soon as it's turned on? IE Brax.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

seafish said:


> Where are you seeing a price??


 If it doesn't say how much it's too much , j.k.


No I looked at those a while ago I called them and the prices absurd for my budget .


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

DDfusion said:


> Yes I've heard them. They are amps. They amplify.


sig worthy...:laugh:


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

DDfusion said:


> When you say you want build quality.
> Does than mean you want a amp that loses half its value as soon as it's turned on? IE Brax.


Absolutely not…that just means I'll try to buy one lightly used. In fact I have a Sound Ordnance 4 channel amp I'll trade you for a Brax MX4 since there is no differnece in build quality only resale value…LOL


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> If it doesn't say how much it's too much , j.k.
> 
> 
> No I looked at those a while ago I called them and the prices absurd for my budget .


Still, coming in at substantially less then the Brax and also the Linear Power!! 
Gonna have to find out if WoofersEtc is an authorized dealer for TRU ( LOL, prolly not, right??) and how that affects warranty.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

There is a point of diminishing returns. At that point you are buying status. But I'm sure you know that and more power to you.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

brumledb said:


> Woofersetc has them..
> 
> OB Tru Technology S4 Amp Dual Stereo 4Channel 550W Steel Sound Quality Amplifier | eBay


That's teasonable , 

IIRC they had a 5000$ 4ch . No?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

seafish said:


> Well who needs to chill out now?? JK/lol
> 
> Well I certainly wouldn't mind hearing about your personal experinec with the comapny/owner but by pm, just to keep the drama down.
> 
> That being said, Linear Power amps are still well built from quality components and conservatively rated, right??


Just start at around post #408 and go from there.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/57389-linear-power-discussion.html


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

brumledb said:


> I know they have already been mentioned but you didn't have them on your list. The Zapco LX line do not have crossovers. The individual specs are at the bottom.
> 
> http://zapco.co/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/ZAPCO_Cat_2015_ENG.pdf
> 
> I have wondered about the amps with crossover bypass option since there are a lot of amps with crossover bypass switch. Does this make the signal like there is not a crossover in the path, or are there multiple ways to bypass the crossover with some ways being better than others?


Thansk for the info on the ZapCo…will look into them more, maybe ask Papasin about his experiences with them after he returns from the GTG.

Gonna have to guess that an XO bypass switch is not necessarily a full circuit bypass except in some intentional cases. Maybe others, including Victor, can clarify this point.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

ca90ss said:


> Just start at around post #408 and go from there.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/57389-linear-power-discussion.html


Well THAT'S gonna take a while to read, even from post#408 on. Still thanks for the link…I'll look into it later this evening.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Why are you soly looking for no crossovers? If they are all the way open they won't be bleeding.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> That's teasonable ,
> 
> IIRC they had a 5000$ 4ch . No?


I think so too..the $950 one, obviously NOT the $5000 amp…LOL


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

One good thing about crossovers is the fail safe in case you click the wrong thing on the DSP. Crossovers have probably saved my speakers a couple times while getting the hang of DSP's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

ca90ss said:


> Just start at around post #408 and go from there.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/57389-linear-power-discussion.html


Oh great, a 50+ pager with the A listers going at it . 
Looks like I know what I'm doing for the next hour


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

brumledb said:


> One good thing about crossovers is the fail safe in case you click the wrong thing on the DSP. Crossovers have probably saved my speakers a couple times while getting the hang of DSP's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But at the expense of twice the crossover distortions, delay, and cascading filters does wierd stuff to the signal.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

DDfusion said:


> Why are you soly looking for no crossovers? If they are all the way open they won't be bleeding.


Looking to do something different…simple, but different.

HU= Clarion DRZ9255 (thus no need for extrenal XO or DSP)

Tweets= Scan BE tweeter or Stereo Integrity M25

Midrange= Audible Physics NZ3 or Stereo Integrity TM65

Midwoofer= TWO pairs Stereo Integrity TM65

Sub= 1 or 2 SI BMmkIV

Please note that this is all only in the PLANNING stage, though I DO have all the components EXCPET the amps.

I am looking to use one 4 or 5 channel amp for each SIDE of this build. 

I WAS originally looking at the Arc Xdi 1100.5, but want to bypass all the knobs and switches. Also prefer A/B in a small form factor, DESPITE all amps sounding the same…LOL,

Would consider using the Arc SE amps, but throws the small form factor criteria out the window and is ALSO expensive.

Am really liking that Tru Steel S4v2!!! Also will likely leave the Linear Power amps out of the equation (just too controversial, lol) as well as the Brax, unless you still have one to trade for an SO 4 channel…lol.

Well this sure got to be lively for a 5 year old thread and I DO appreciate it all of it!!! Lets keep it going, though I DO have to split and stack some firewood right now.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

brumledb said:


> One good thing about crossovers is the fail safe in case you click the wrong thing on the DSP. Crossovers have probably saved my speakers a couple times while getting the hang of DSP's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can put a cap on the tweets only for that reason, but "gain only" for me in this amp install, I hope!!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah I've noticed a lot of old threads being brought back from the dead . 

:/

I think you will like the tru stuff. I did a install using them once , .....was good. Besides that no experience with them so , but I have heard they are very very good. 

I did a install with the most expensive brax amps and was disappointed that a 250w per channel amp had to have the gains all the way up to get any usable power (with a optical in) sounds good just gutless for the price. 

Linear power..... Na thx , 

Not a fan of zapco. Good stuff tho , just dosent do it for me 

Honestly..... That tru amp, the focal amp, or the arc look very appealing.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

The Zapco LE/LX amps have been mentioned a few times so far... and I am going to plug them once more. I just swapped my Focal FPD amps for Zapco LX. 

Although the Zaps aren't the most compact amps, I would say that they are some of the nicest built amps, and cleanest sounding, in their price range.

One of my criteria, when I was looking for a new amp, was that I wanted one without built-in crossovers, or any extra add-ons. I just wanted a pure SOUND QUALITY amplifier. My first choice was (and will always be) the Brax MX4, and I was seriously entertaining the idea of buying a couple of them... but for 1/4 the price, I decided that the Zapco LX amp was plenty good enough. To be honest, it sounds better than I anticipated it would. Very powerful, and very clean output.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I think the Biketronics amps have no crossover and they seem well regarded here in DIYMA.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I wonder why there aren't any Class D amps without crossovers? I'm guessing because on the "high-end" amps would not have crossovers and the "high end" amps are decidedly still AB?
If the Biketronics doesn't have crossovers then that would be the only Class D I know of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

It's because it's pointless if you are using a DSP


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

fcarpio said:


> I think the Biketronics amps have no crossover and they seem well regarded here in DIYMA.


http://www.biketronics.com/bt4180-180-watts-rms-x-4/


True that…EXTREMELY small form factor too, less expensive then the others also. BUT i am still liking that TRU Tech Steel for some reason. Gonna have to find out if the "Full Range" mode is an actual XO bypass or what??


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

brumledb said:


> I wonder why there aren't any Class D amps without crossovers? I'm guessing because on the "high-end" amps would not have crossovers and the "high end" amps are decidedly still AB?
> If the Biketronics doesn't have crossovers then that would be the only Class D I know of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


because people looking for amps with no crossovers are also usually the same people that think class D is evil


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

brumledb said:


> I wonder why there aren't any Class D amps without crossovers?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a few, Xtant 1.1i, Infinity DPA-250 and DPA-275 .


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Sinfoni has a few amps with no crossovers:


All of the La Prima series

The Tempo Series: Presto, Allegro & Grave.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> It's because it's pointless if you are using a DSP



It's not "pointless", the "point" is to get unnecessary equipment out of the signal chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

DDfusion said:


> Why are you soly looking for no crossovers? If they are all the way open they won't be bleeding.


That... or some amps even have a defeat switch for the XOVER.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> because people looking for amps with no crossovers are also usually the same people that think class D is evil


I, for one, am NOT going there….just want to ditch the crossovers in either a small footprint amp, either A/B or D or G/H. 

I'll make up my mind on which amp after I look them over and decide based on budget, all other factors being equal. Of course those factors are going to be DIFFERENT for each of us. 

I DO appreciate all the input though. Let's keep this going without the vitriolic OR hyper sensitivity…lol.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

On the focal amp, you absolutely can hear a difference when you go direct. Especially in the HF. So I'm buying into the idea. But on the contrary don't all amps have some degree of circuitry that the signal HAS to pass through. So would a amp with a good reputation with just a off switch be the same or no? I mean , can someone explain what's the big deal of the signal passes through a crossover circuit turned off .


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> because people looking for amps with no crossovers are also usually the same people that think class D is evil


 True that. then they fail to call amplifier class correctly on blind tests.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

D'Amore Engineering — A1500.2 Dual Monoblock Class A Power Amplifier with Mirror Image Techn 

Product 

Kelvin


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

subwoofery said:


> D'Amore Engineering — A1500.2 Dual Monoblock Class A Power Amplifier with Mirror Image Techn
> 
> Product
> 
> Kelvin


Wholly mollie!


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-mk-2-70-2-channel-amplifier-like-new-x2.html

Haven't owned these but have heard them and loved them. Built by Orca.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> Wholly mollie!


OK, that one does NOT meet the criteria for "small footprint"…or "affordable" for that matter...LOL. Still, AFAICT, it does not utilize crossovers in its desogn, so onto the list it goes!!! (not my shopping list, but the list of amps with no XO's…lol)

PS…gonna make some calls to TRU and Arc soemtime soon to see if their xo switch fully bypasses the circuit when set in the "Full Range" or FR position.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I have 6 of the Xtant 1.1i mono amps that were previously mentioned available.  Three are BNIB and three are used but Mint condition. All in original boxes with manuals. LMK


----------



## Makky (Nov 15, 2014)

jimmydee said:


> *The Zapco LE/LX amps have been mentioned a few times so far... and I am going to plug them once more.* I just swapped my Focal FPD amps for Zapco LX.
> 
> Although the Zaps aren't the most compact amps, I would say that they are some of the *nicest built amps, and cleanest sounding, in their price range*.
> 
> One of my criteria, when I was looking for a new amp, was that I wanted one without built-in crossovers, or any extra add-ons. I just wanted a pure SOUND QUALITY amplifier. My first choice was (and will always be) the Brax MX4, and I was seriously entertaining the idea of buying a couple of them... but *for 1/4 the price*, I decided that the Zapco LX amp was plenty good enough. To be honest, it sounds better than I anticipated it would. Very powerful, and very clean output.


Indeed.
I'll add to the Zapco LX support. I was looking at Sinfoni Tempo line but the Zapco price point was too good to resist.
It's been around 6 months since I got mine and I'm very satisfied with the results.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> D'Amore Engineering — A1500.2 Dual Monoblock Class A Power Amplifier with Mirror Image Techn
> 
> Product
> 
> Kelvin


That is worth more than my entire system, including installation.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

bbfoto said:


> I have 6 of the Xtant 1.1i mono amps that were previously mentioned available.  Three are BNIB and three are used but Mint condition. All in original boxes with manuals. LMK


Sent ya pm on these.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Those Xtants are some nice looking amps but I am really digging those Monitor amps. I think I am leaning toward a 150.6 LX as my next amp.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

seafish said:


> PS…gonna make some calls to TRU and Arc sometime soon to see if their xo switch fully bypasses the circuit when set in the "Full Range" or FR position.


Are you still going to call Arc about this if you get the Xtants? I would be interested to know what they say.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

fcarpio said:


> That is worth more than my entire system, including installation.


I can find a few more that cost an arm too  

Kelvin


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

brumledb said:


> Are you still going to call Arc about this if you get the Xtants? I would be interested to know what they say.


Absolutely plan to, probably even today.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Just got off the phone with a rep at TRU Tech.

Their current Billet amp line is in fact built with no internal crossover circuits.

Their Current Steel Lineup (v2) does incorporate XO circuitry but that circuit is completely bypassed when in "Full Range" mode.

Also found out that WoofersEtc, for a change of pace, IS actually an authorized dealer for them and any TRU product bought through Woofers will be covered by the full factory warranty.

Still have that Steel S4.v2 near the top of my list--

STEEL v2 S4 â€” TRU Technology

and the TRU catalog page with more info and pics--

http://www.trutechnology.com/steel/


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

brumledb said:


> Are you still going to call Arc about this if you get the Xtants? I would be interested to know what they say.



Brian @ ARC also says that their xdi series amps BYPASS the crossover circuit in "FR" mode.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

seafish said:


> Brian @ ARC also says that their xdi series amps BYPASS the crossover circuit in "FR" mode.


Good info to know. Did he mention if it was the same for the KS line? I can't imagine that it would be true for the xdi's and not the ks's.

It's cool those Tru amps are made in US (though I don't know how factual that is but I am sure one could find out with a little searching) but they just don't do it for me aesthetically. If I could get it for $400-500 then looks wouldn't matter as much.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

brumledb said:


> Good info to know. Did he mention if it was the same for the KS line? I can't imagine that it would be true for the xdi's and not the ks's.


I didn't ask about the KS amps as I am interested in the Xdi amps. I would call them again, but have already bothered them like SIX times over the last week asking questions...:blush: I can say that their tecxh support/CS is very accessible, so I'll let you call them and post back about the KS amps…LOL



brumledb said:


> It's cool those Tru amps are made in US (though I don't know how factual that is but I am sure one could find out with a little searching) but they just don't do it for me aesthetically. If I could get it for $400-500 then looks wouldn't matter as much.


I actually LIKE the utilitarian look of the Steel amps, though the Billets ARE beautiful, but also larger and more expensive. In fact, the TRU amps are now built here from top quality parts, though I am sure not every component is USA made.


----------



## Grindcore (Dec 12, 2012)

Zapco LX &#55357;&#56396;


----------

